# Reach the Beach



## zeytin (May 15, 2004)

I needed a break from the madness so I went to the ocean this weekend. Lots of riding, time with a wonderful friend, wine, good food, and sleeping to the sounds of the ocean....that's what life is about.
I took the single speed and left the husband and the dog (thank you honey). The single speed is just what I wanted to relax. Oh I feel so good after a couple days at the sea. 
I was worried about the headset so I met up with Arby last week and he checked it out and wrapped my bars, and the bike looks and rides great! I owe him and Tasha dinner for that one!

The weather on Friday and Sat was sunny and warm(pic 1) but Sat night a strong storm blew in, with lightning and thunder, and brought cold strong winds and a light layer of ice. (pic 2+) 
In picture #2 if you look carefully you might see the little dust devils on the boardwalk or the blowing sand on the beach. I don't know what the wind speeds were but it was enough to knock me a couple times.
I also found a couple of nice champagne corks and used those as my bar ends. 

In the other pics you can see the beads of ice left on the boardwalk.


----------



## zeytin (May 15, 2004)

More icy beach shots...
the wind was really strong and the waves were pretty amazing, as they crested the wind would whip water backwards off the top of the wave.
The wind was so strong that the snow that fell on Sat night blew away even as it fell. There were collections of snow this morning in some windward corners. Most of what was left though were these small icy bits.
There has been some beach reconstruction and this jetty was left, the waves were breaking over it and the height of the spray in the last pic is more than you can tell here...


----------



## zeytin (May 15, 2004)

*more stuff,*

I missed a couple shots from Saturday, can you guess which shots are Sat and which Sunday in Delaware?


----------



## YuriB (Mar 24, 2005)

*brrrrrrrr*

nice shots.


----------



## zeytin (May 15, 2004)

Even though it was very cold and windy today I enjoyed the ride I was toasty in my winter clothes and the sun was out. I had one problem with the wind though (beside the blowing sand) I was riding down the boardwalk and as I passed the opening at the end of the streets the wind would blast me and I would have to lean sideways into it. The streets perp. to the ocean created little wind tunnels.
I stopped at many of one of many closed business to try some reflections shots...the ocean is beautiful from any angle though I couldn't seem to get out of the way in that one shot.


----------



## zeytin (May 15, 2004)

*and more*

I love riding the single speed, it just feels really smooth I had a couple minor spin outs on the ice but nothing major, the bike is a dream.
#1 camo bike!
#2 chillin by the sea, I have done much chillin on those benches 

P.S. I did mean to reference The Fixx in my thread title....


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

*That's HOT!*

nmnmndm


----------



## Arby (Apr 29, 2004)

*Those corks rock!*

Zeytin:

Those corks look just, absolutely, perfect there! You may be the first person to use champagne corks for bar plugs... lol. Very classy; I give you 6 style points for that.

Looks like you had a chilly but good time at the beach. Glad your baby's rollin' nicely for you and nice photos!!

Arby


----------



## zeytin (May 15, 2004)

*Thanks guys*

I am not sure why there is a blue tint over everything...but it worked.
I love those corks too, thanks. I just trimmed them a little and they went in nicely. I was going to use wine corks but then my friend had those champagne corks lying around.


----------



## Arby (Apr 29, 2004)

*its...*

Your white balance setting. Most little point n' shoots will have an adjustable white balance setting that you can use for shooting in bright sunlight, indoors under incandescent lights and other funky light situations. 

Your shots look fine to me though!

Arby



zeytin said:


> I am not sure why there is a blue tint over everything...but it worked.


----------



## Lifelover (Jul 8, 2004)

zeytin said:


> ...Tasha dinner for that one!......


Great Pics! What exactly is a "Tasha dinner" and how do I get one?


----------



## zeytin (May 15, 2004)

Lifelover said:


> Great Pics! What exactly is a "Tasha dinner" and how do I get one?


Thanks, it actually reads "and Tasha".


----------



## MarkS (Feb 3, 2004)

*Now I know what to do with those bottles of Champagne*



zeytin said:


> I am not sure why there is a blue tint over everything...but it worked.
> I love those corks too, thanks. I just trimmed them a little and they went in nicely. I was going to use wine corks but then my friend had those champagne corks lying around.


I have several bottles of Champagne that were left over from a party several years ago sitting in my basement. I like Champagne, but it does not like me (in other words, I get a very serious hangover from Champagne). Now, I know what to do with at least two of them -- pop the corks and use them for bar ends.

If the wind at the ocean was anything like the wind here in Baltimore over the weekend, you were pretty brave (or crazy) to try to ride in it. Thanks for the pictures.


----------



## zeytin (May 15, 2004)

MarkS said:


> I have several bottles of Champagne that were left over from a party several years ago sitting in my basement. I like Champagne, but it does not like me (in other words, I get a very serious hangover from Champagne). Now, I know what to do with at least two of them -- pop the corks and use them for bar ends.
> 
> If the wind at the ocean was anything like the wind here in Baltimore over the weekend, you were pretty brave (or crazy) to try to ride in it. Thanks for the pictures.


I would be happy to dispose of the contents of those bottles for you  
Oh definately crazy, the wind was wild.


----------



## Lifelover (Jul 8, 2004)

*Duh*



zeytin said:


> Thanks, it actually reads "and Tasha".


reading comprehension is not my strong suit.


----------



## bigrider (Jun 27, 2002)

*Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr*

It looks like it was a fun time. Cold, but fun.


----------



## zeytin (May 15, 2004)

*well...*



bigrider said:


> It looks like it was a fun time. Cold, but fun.


It was a great time, the cold didn't actually bother me. My store brand clothes kept me plenty warm.
When I got home I found the pic below awaiting me, that wind really was wild!
I knew I should have trimmed that tree in the fall...


----------



## kai-ming (Oct 3, 2002)

My hairs stand up when I see ice on the trail.
I like those champagne corks too, great idea.


----------



## bigrider (Jun 27, 2002)

zeytin said:


> It was a great time, the cold didn't actually bother me. My store brand clothes kept me plenty warm.
> When I got home I found the pic below awaiting me, that wind really was wild!
> I knew I should have trimmed that tree in the fall...



The number of limbs and trees down in the area are amazing. That looks like a maple ( swamp maple or some people call it a silver maple). 

For a second there I thought you had a ******* thing going with a tree that grew out of your picnic table. LOL

It would have been a bad weekend to be camping in the woods. A friend you lives in town had two 60 foot pine trees fall. The amazing part was they didn't do any major damage other than the root balls pulled up the sidewalk and a section of chain link fence was taken out.


----------

